# Donnie Yen



## AceHBK (Feb 3, 2006)

The guy is a great martial artist which blinding speed but gets nowhere the recognition that he deserves.  Hell Wesley Snipes had him kille doff in Blade 2 so fast I can barely remember all that he did.  

Why is that he is not more known and talked about by those outside of the MA community?


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah Donnie Yen's the man! 

The only thing I liked about Highlander:Endgame was his fight scene. (I'm a huge Highlander fan, but that movie sucked the big one!)

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 4, 2006)

Now i just downlaoded a movie that came out this past November here did with Sammo Hung and Jing Wu called Sha Po lANG.
dONNIE HAS 2 GREAT FIGHT SCENES WITH SAMMO HUNG. AND ONE WITH jING wU.
a must SEE MOVIE.

i NEVER REALLY REALIZED HOW FAST HE IS.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw the trailer you posted. Looks great. I'm gonna pick it up.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 4, 2006)

let me know if u liked it or not.


----------

